# donations



## ruffmeister (Oct 25, 2002)

well this site is the best on here huh, 






 (acting in commando here) how about donating things to the cause such as money via nocex etc, or even time to code some of the web pages, what ya guys think


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 25, 2002)

i dont think KiVan is in this for profit or gain. i think thats a bad idea, and maybe he could get into trouble getting profit for it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its just a great site that he should get thanks for! ... thanks KiVan!!!


----------



## Alexander (Oct 25, 2002)

Passion moves us..

we want no profit..

your idea is nice, but i think is lame to be paid for stuff like this..

we are building this site with every avaliable stuff.. Now is going everything fine.. but.. who saids what could happen in the future... 

the only sure thing is that we'll do our best


----------



## fireworkz (Oct 25, 2002)

QUOTE(Alexander @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> .......what could happen in the future...


Maybe this proposal might prevent that from happening.. sad to see a sight bleak or fade away.. But there again fo you charge people then they will run away and that will lead you back to square one..

Keep it Free...Keep it Clean..and it will remain cool


Take Care
Fireworkz


----------



## KiVan (Oct 25, 2002)

gbatemp is free, it will always be free...
we will never accept donations ... spend money in a better way ehhe


----------



## SMN (Oct 25, 2002)

hoooray

I agree
Keep it free

Thanks to KiVan & Alexander for their hard work


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 25, 2002)

Ya LOL spend the money you wanted to give KiVan on some actual GBA carts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Support your fav. game developers, remember they too have families to feed, and Porsche payments to make!

-MasterOfTehRom


----------



## KiVan (Oct 25, 2002)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 26, 2002)

yar i agree keeping it free but surley web hosting is costing you is it not, and anyways stop flaming me its only a suggestion


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

hmm...yeah i too wonder how much all this costs. i know its not easy to maintain a emulation site, especially one that practically every1 goes to


----------



## YugiOhFreak555 (Oct 26, 2002)

hooray i get to save my money for somethin useful


----------



## ShinGetter (Oct 27, 2002)

If you want to take money you can put in the main page one sponsor banner...


----------



## BumBum (Oct 27, 2002)

Perhaps I can get you a few Porsche! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are produced only a few km away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanx to all people for their hard work to keep this site online! 
It's far, far and away the best GBA site on the whole web! 
Keep it on going!


----------



## Alexander (Oct 27, 2002)

QUOTE(ruffmeister @ Oct 26 2002 said:


> yar i agree keeping it free but surley web hosting is costing you is it not, and anyways stop flaming me its only a suggestion


take it easy.. no one wants to flame you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i only exlained you our philosophy that's all.. 
anyway it was nice idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you


----------



## neocat (Oct 27, 2002)

It would be stupid to charge cos then no one would come and they woud have to close the site because they wouldn't be sponsored by anyone


----------



## El Diablo (Oct 27, 2002)

tHX 4 SAY IGN its free! (soory bout words)


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

i never said that we should charge members i said if people liked the site and would like to help the scene then they could leave donations


----------



## gunner6666 (Oct 29, 2002)

i'll take all that money i saved and get steel battion


----------

